
4-Kilometer Planet-Killer Asteroid Headed Towards Earth in 2020 - egfx
https://www.ibtimes.com/4-kilometer-planet-killer-asteroid-headed-towards-earth-2020-may-cause-human-2842061
======
gremlinsinc
I'm an expert Googler, and this is the only article I can find from even a
remotely reliable source: [https://in.mashable.com/science/5847/potentially-
hazardous-a...](https://in.mashable.com/science/5847/potentially-hazardous-
asteroid-1998-or2-to-zoom-past-earth)

And mashable has click bait from time to time.

Wikipedia just has a lot of technical information.

I'm also not sure it's a true planet killer, not saying it wouldn't do serious
damage but I think it's not a total annihilator I think it's shy a km or two.

I think more mainstream sources would jump on this if it were really worth
worrying about. Unless government is trying to avert panic but even then we
have 6 months to prepare they had a week in Armageddon... Lol.

I do hope they don't just blow it up if that's the case I think moving it via
thrusters off course would be more effective.

------
dotcom4
it sounds like we've been tracking this asteroid for a long time, and know
it's trajectory well. this article is trying to make it a bigger deal than it
really is, perhaps as click bait?

------
rs23296008n1
Good. Now what are YOU going to do about it? Return your library books?

------
Porthos9K
Please hit us.

Please.

